# Who is camping this weekend



## Tank1202 (Jun 24, 2017)

Knew the rain was coming and still went camping. We are at Sweetwater Campground. Playing in the lake or the rain, going to wet anyway!


----------



## ssramage (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm itching to get out, but summer tent camping in South GA is not fun. Not to mention a newborn at home sort of limits you. Thinking early Sept will be the next time I make it out.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 24, 2017)

At Anastasia state park in st Augustine. 


Fan freaking tastic!


But feeling a few rain drops as I type?!?;


----------



## Greene728 (Jun 25, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> At Anastasia state park in st Augustine.
> 
> 
> Fan freaking tastic!
> ...





Never heard of this CG. Just looked it up and it sure looks awesome! Also it looks pretty well booked up.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 26, 2017)

Greene728 said:


> Never heard of this CG. Just looked it up and it sure looks awesome! Also it looks pretty well booked up.



Hard as the devil to get into.  11 months out you can "try" to book.  But people sit in the puter and wait to click the button I think.

We just check it often and take what cancelations pop up from time to time 

Private beach.  Most the sites have obstructed views to the next one and you hardly hear other people at all

5 minutes or less to the old City


----------



## Greene728 (Jun 28, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> Hard as the devil to get into.  11 months out you can "try" to book.  But people sit in the puter and wait to click the button I think.
> 
> We just check it often and take what cancelations pop up from time to time
> 
> ...




Sound/looks awesome. We will definitely be looking into it.


----------

